# Classica Over Tank Luminaire LED



## Simon jones (3 Sep 2013)

Anybody using one of these? I have just purchased one from AquaEssentials, although Charter House aquatics was cheaper. I've found the instructions somewhat lacking. The unit had 2 separate faults. one on the timer unit and one on the cable from the transformer. Arcadia replaced these. Aside from that, very pleased.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2013)

Be careful, as these are BRIGHT! I've seen one over a 60cm tank (36cm tall) and at full whack PAR was 200 at the substrate through water.

I suggest running on 20% power initially, assuming you're injecting CO2. If not then even lower.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Simon jones (3 Sep 2013)

My tank is 55cm high, should I increase above 20%? Previously I was running 4X39W T5 luminaire with co2 at 3 bubbles per second and dosing with EI. Tanks been established nearly a year.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2013)

Ah, ok. In that case maybe try 40-50% and see how you go. A tall established high energy system like yours should be fine.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2013)

BTW, do you have any pics to share? Would be great to see your tank with the light over it!


----------



## Simon jones (3 Sep 2013)




----------



## Simon jones (3 Sep 2013)

It's a little too symmetrical!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2013)

Wow! Please create a journal on this beauty. 

I don't think it's too symmetrical. It's a island composition and the position of the red balances nicely. Kudos.


----------



## Simon jones (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks George! Have started a journal..


----------



## Simon jones (4 Sep 2013)

I have a question that i hope someone can answer. After tinkering with the time unit i have discovered that I can't just set the channels on the timers at any lighting level other than full (24) I can only manually dim the lights or stagger the timings. I've concluded that in order to get the full functionality of the system, then i'll have to stagger the timings. Can you advise on how best to stagger them? There are 22 1.5W RGB LED's over 3 channels and 4 10W LED's on the other channel. I'm quite disappointed that Arcadia haven't tailored the system to that of the Freshwater aquarist, it seems to be much the same set up as for the marine version?


----------



## Simon jones (11 Sep 2013)

I've not had any success with the unit. It has had 3 seperate faults and due to to the lack of control over intensity with the timers, plants have suffered (ludwigia repens and riccardia especially) the unit is being returned.


----------



## Brian Murphy (6 Apr 2015)

Im only finding this out now and I am not happy at all! What a stupid design. So if you set the lights using the built in timer in the controller you cannot control the light intensity?!? What is point in having it?!? Looks like I will have to just plug it into a normal timer and hope the intensity sets when the timer knocks it off. Wish I had known this tbh


----------

